# slayer an die wand hängen?



## b-o (27. April 2011)

hallo,

hat von euch schon jemand sein slayer standesgemäß an die wand gehangen?
ich bin gerade umgezogen und habe vorübergehend nur ein wg-zimmer welches nicht viel raum bietet und da mir mein slayer sxc zu schade für den balkon ist will ich es an die wand hängen...

nun ist die frage - standard aufhänger - oder pfiffiger eigenbau?

grüße,
bo


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. April 2011)

Lösung Nr: 1
aber bitte nicht fragen woher man so einen Winkel besorgen kann. Ist schon eine Zeit her.....aber notfalls kann den auch jemand anfertigen denke ich.





mit Slayer ;-) am besten zur Stabilisierung in Höhe des Vorderrades noch eine Stütze in Form einer Schraube (völlig ausreichend) anbringen. So kippt das Bike nicht ab. Diese "günstige" Konstruktion hält bei mir schon seit Jahren 





cu RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-o (27. April 2011)

ach gut - einfach nur ins pedal eingehängt? das ist die idee die mir gefhelt hat... recht dezent und effektiv.
das mit dem schwerpunkt bzgl stütze am rad muss ich noch testen...

danke!


----------



## darkJST (27. April 2011)

Hier gibts jede Menge Anregungen wie du Fahrräder an die Wand hängen kannst...viel Spaß


----------



## Fabeymer (27. April 2011)

Haben meine Eltern so auch in der Garage, hält super!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (30. April 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Lösung Nr: 1
> aber bitte nicht fragen woher man so einen Winkel besorgen kann. Ist schon eine Zeit her.....aber notfalls kann den auch jemand anfertigen denke ich.
> 
> 
> ...



Den Halter kann eigentlich jeder Bikedealer besorgen, ist von Point und kostet keine 10.- Eus

Grüsse


----------



## b-o (30. April 2011)

den hab ich mir nun auch bestellt - 8 +2 versand


----------



## Rubinstein5 (30. April 2011)

An DEM hängen unsere Slayer...
Da bleibt die Wand sauber!


----------

